# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Vendo Semilla Certificada de Quinua (cat. Autorizada) Blanca de Junin, Pasankalla (roja) y Negra Collana

## Walter Mendoza

Semillas producidas en sierra de Cajamarca, a 2800-3400 msnm. granos tamizados mayores a 1.80 mm. Certificación CODESE Lambayeque.
Propuestas según requerimiento a
Walter Mendoza
#593368, 976498471, walter.mendoza@sagaseedsperu.comTemas similares: OFRECEMOS QUINUA BLANCA, ROJA Y NEGRA ORGÁNICA CERTIFICADA OFERTA DE SEMILLAS CERTIFICADA DE QUINUA ROJA INIA 415-PASANKALLA, QUINUA NEGRA INIA 422-COLLANA Y CHIA NEGRA PARA PRODUCTORES/AGRICULTORES OFERTA DE SEMILLAS CERTIFICADA DE QUINUA ROJA INIA 415-PASANKALLA, QUINUA BLANCA SALCEDO INIA Y CHIA NEGRA PARA PRODUCTORES/AGRICULTORES SE VENDE SEMILLA DE QUINUA SALCEDO INIA, PASANCKALLA ROJA Y NEGRA COLLANA OFERTA DE SEMILLAS CERTIFICADA DE QUINUA ROJA INIA 415-PASANKALLA, QUINUA BLANCA SALCEDO INIA Y CHIA NEGRA PARA PRODUCTORES/AGRICULTORES

----------

